# Alarma de 3 sensores



## Knut (Nov 16, 2006)

Necesito construir una alarma de 3 sensores (puerta, ventana, ruido) para un proyecto de la Universidad, y la verdad es que no entiendo nada de lo que el profesor explica   .

Bueno necesito que me ayuden, al parecer el circuito es fácil, pero como no se nada se me hace bastante difícil. Bueno Gracias de Antemano.

lo de los sensores no importa tanto eso lo puedo controlar con un microswitch


----------



## Apollo (Nov 18, 2006)

Hola Knut:

Este diagrama es una alarma muy sencilla construída con las cuatro compuertas NAND del 74LS00.

Los tres sensores (micro-switch), son normalmente abiertos, se cierran si se abriera la puerta, o la ventana, o el sensor de ruido se disparara, al cerrarse, disparan el FF y suena la alarma, la única manera de detenerla, es presionar le botón "Armar".

En la salida del FF, sólo debes agregar un transistor NPN, y una chicharra, zumbador o cualquier cosa que haga ruido al conectarse a 5V.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## Knut (Nov 20, 2006)

Muchas Gracias lo probe y me funciono....!


----------



## Apollo (Nov 20, 2006)

Hola Knut:

Perfecto!  ahí me debes la mitad de la calificación... ajjaaja   

Saludos!


----------



## Knut (Nov 20, 2006)

Hola Apollo!
La verdad la alarma me funciono muy bien, pero ahora tengo otro problemilla:
Resulta que el proyecto debe tener 1 Flip-Flop(7476) para que no se apague cuando el microswitch quite la corriente. Bueno si puedes ayudarme de verdad estaria muy agradecido y si no bueno tambien jajja ya por lo menos tengo algo del Trabajo. Bueno Saludos espero me respondas..!


----------



## Apollo (Nov 20, 2006)

Hola Knut:

Necesitas un FF... ya tienes uno. en el diagrama que te di. Una vez que cualquiera de los mircoswitch dispara la alarma, no se apaga aunque lo sueltes, la única manera de apagar la alarma es presionar el que no es parte de los sensores "Armar".

Las dos compuertas NAND conectadas de esta manera crean la forma más básica de un FF, llamado Set-Reset.

Es eso o no entendí para que necesitas el otro FF. 

Cualquier duda, aquí estamos.


----------



## Knut (Nov 21, 2006)

Hola Apollo...!
Bueno entonces fue que lo arme con algun detalle, dejame revisarlo o montarlo otra vez y te aviso. Gracias Nuevamente


----------



## Knut (Nov 21, 2006)

El asunto es el siguiente: Una de las especificaciones del proyecto es que la alarma debe activarse y desactivarse con un pulsador, que encienda un led rojo cuando este activada y uno verde cuando este desactivada.Al parecer no estan facil la cosa. Bueno si sabes algo avisame por fa! 
Saludos


----------



## Apollo (Nov 22, 2006)

Hola Knut:

ajjaaj ya no es el circuito fácil que me contaste   

Aquí hay otro ejemplo del circuito, a ver si este te sirve.

Es básicamente el mismo principio, pero este utiliza dos FF tipo JK, el primero es para activar y desactivar la alarma, el segundo controla la alarma.
Al estar descativada la alarma no importa si uno de lo sensores es activado, la alarma no se dispara.
Al activar la alarma, esta funciona como en el ejemplo anterior, si uno de los sensores se activa, se dispara la alarma, y no importa si se desactiva de nuevo el sensor o los demás, la única forma de "resetear" la alarma es con el botón "Armar".

Espero y te sea útil.
Saludos


----------



## Darinel Vazquez Solis (Nov 30, 2006)

Buenas, les escribo est mensaje es que estoy en la misma situacion de Knut, lo que sucede es que tengo que entregar un proyecto en la universidad el 10 de diciembre, y pues propusimos el proyecto de alarma de casa y pues tambien me gusatria construir tambien una alarma de 3 sensores (puerta ventana ruido)
Bueno nesecito que me ayuden enviandome los mismos diagramas que le enviaron a Kanut. construída con las cuatro compuertas NAND del 74LS00.  por ahi si le pueden conectar unos led para cuando este activada.


----------



## Apollo (Dic 1, 2006)

Hola Darinel:

Aqui está el diagrama anterior, espero y te sirva como inicio para tu proyecto.

Saludos al foro


----------



## Knut (Dic 4, 2006)

Hola
Aqui esta el diagrama que nesecitas con las 4 compuertas NAND.
Esta en formato para abrirlo con el circuit maker.


----------



## Darinel Vazquez Solis (Dic 9, 2006)

Hola cuate, se que ya me enviastes el archivo, pero tengo un pequeño problemilla, no puedo habrirlo, porque no tengo el programa, ahora el favor lmas grande que te pido es que si me lo puedes enviar en algun archivo comun para ver las conexiones del diagrama, es el archivo de la alarma de casa con4 conpuertas NAND y tres sensores de ruido ventanay puerta, por la ayuda mil gracias.


----------



## Knut (Dic 11, 2006)

Hola Darinel!
Aqui esta la foto del circuito espero te sirva...! 
Saludos


----------



## Darinel Vazquez Solis (Dic 12, 2006)

Oyes ya tengo las dos imagenes de los diagramas. deveras mi cuate estoy muy agradecido contigo, y ya sabes cuando nescesites algun favor y pueda hacerlo con gusto lo are, el profesor es un ojete, porque le hiso modificaciones al proyecto y me apendejo un poco pero ahi le hacemos la lucha pa no reprobar, haaa el programa de ciruit maker lo tengo pero la mugre makina no lo descarga kien sabe pq pero de todas formas tankiu, nos estamos comunicando...


----------



## Apollo (Ene 9, 2007)

Aqui te dejo el diagrama de la alarma con los indicadores por separado, cualquier cosa aqui estamos.

Saludos al foro


----------



## saiwor (May 27, 2009)

holas colegas....
Interesante El sistema de alarma contra robos, que buen aporte...

Yo hice con SCR C106 (theristor) pero eso me salio con muchos componenetes... jee lo interesante funciono y esto me servia como detector rayos o truenos, se activavaa la alarma , no se a q se debe eso.... 
Pronto colgare en la red... todo un Kit de sistema de seguridad.

Saludos!


----------

